# Delta 50-850A or grizzly G1028Z2



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

well i've decided to get a full size dust collector and ditch the idea of the shop vac or small HF unit (my earlier post on dust collection). im looking at the 50-850 delta which has 1200 cfm, or the grizzly g1028z which has 1300 cfm, i am not wired for 220, that's why i'm looking at these 2 units. any thought on these two dust collectors?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

They're probably pretty similar. I'd go with whichever one had the largest impeller and finest filtration. The Griz has an 11" impeller, but am not sure about the Delta. IIRC, that Delta was fairly highly rated in tests.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone else have the 1028z ? It shows that it needs a 30 amp fuse !!! I only have a 20 amp. Anyone running it on a 20 amp fuse with success?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

weedsnager said:


> Anyone else have the 1028z ? It shows that it needs a 30 amp fuse !!! I only have a 20 amp. Anyone running it on a 20 amp fuse with success?


The 1028 shows that it needs a minimum of a 20 amp circuit @120v on their online specs....the 1029 is 2hp and might need a 30 amp circuit @ 120v, but typically is recommended to run on 220v.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Minimum circuit breaker is 30 amp with 110
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/specsheets/g1028z2_ds.pdf


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

weedsnager said:


> Minimum circuit breaker is 30 amp with 110
> http://cdn0.grizzly.com/specsheets/g1028z2_ds.pdf


Aah...looks like there's a G1028Z and a G1028Z2 version of the spec sheet. The G1028Z states 20 amp. Clear as mud, huh?! :blink:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For what it's worth, if you are aiming at a 110V Dust Collector, and can afford it, you might want to look into the Delta 50-760. The direct shot from the impeller to inlet ring eliminates all that flex hose and resistance between those points...


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok..... I caved in and bought the 2 hp harbor freight unit. The store is 5 miles from my house. I'm always Leary of buying any thing that plugs in from harbor freight, but it gets decent reviews from fellow woodworkers.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

No worries. It's a decent enough machine for a small home shop, and what I have in my shop. I would HIGHLY reccomend you do 2 things to it though...

#1. Toss the OEM 5 micron bag and replace it with a 1 micron or better filter, either bag or canister. I personally have the Wynn Environmental 35A canister installed on mine and it works fantastically. http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

#2. Build and install a Thien cyclone baffle. This can be done as either a separate trash can / barrel separator like I did mine, or like MANY others do, installed in the inlet ring so that you don't take up more floor space (but still get debris smashing into your impeller which is quite unnerving if you ask me!) http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

If you do decide to build a Thien and you get stuck in the process, PM me. I have put a few together and have been able to work out issues caused by simple mistakes...


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes I plan on doing both of those mods. Now do I run 6" or 4" s&d PVC ? I can't beleive the price difference between the two


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

*I have the G1028Z2 along with a homemade five gallon dust separator. I also installed a platform so that the dust separator and dust collector ran be wheeled around my small shop as a unit. I added the clear plastic dust bag on the bottom, a one micron bag on top, and another dust baffle in between the upper and lower bags. 

Only problem I have had was the motor quit working. Grizzly shipped me a new one without complaint and I am back up and running again. 

Other than that the unit has worked great.


*


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

how long did you have it before the motor quit? are you running it on a 20 amp outlet?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

weedsnager said:


> Yes I plan on doing both of those mods. Now do I run 6" or 4" s&d PVC ? I can't beleive the price difference between the two


There are more than a few guys that up size the port on the impeller housing by building a new intake flange / nipple out of MDF and 6" PVC. I personally did not go that way. I went with 5" split lock duct, split to 2 @ 4" runs, one upper, one lower. So far the results are excellent unless i get stupid and forget to turn on the DC...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

weedsnager said:


> how long did you have it before the motor quit? are you running it on a 20 amp outlet?


Not long actually. Only a few months of light use. The motor contacts were dirty from what I have been able to gather. Once my new motor came in, I took the old one apart and cleaned it and it worked great. 

It is on a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Same thing happened with my grizzly lathe, didn't take the motor to Long to crap out !


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

weedsnager said:


> Same thing happened with my grizzly lathe, didn't take the motor to Long to crap out !


Had the same problem with my Grizzly oscillating sander. They replaced it but now the replacement is starting to act up. Unfortunately, it is now a few months out of warranty......

On the other hand, my three year old Grizzly lathe is working like a champ and so is another Grizzly portable dust collector that I bought at a yard sale.


----------

